# Breast Feeding in Public..what do you think.



## Ozarkgal (Aug 9, 2013)

The woman in this article was upset because she was asked to cover her breast while feeding her baby in a fast food restaurant,.   Apparently, patrons had complained to the staff about it, which resulted in an employee essentially telling her that other parents weren't happy with her breastfeeding, uncovered in an area where their children were playing.

 She is now planning a "breast feeding sit in" at the establishment with other mothers.   I have no problem with a woman breast feeding an infant in public,  but feel it should be done discreetly, and with covering.   This whole situation smacks of exhibitionism and attention grabbing to me.

What is your take on this? 

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/08/07/should-mothers-cover-up-while-breastfeeding-in-public-mom-angry-after-chick-fil-a-incident/


----------



## Phantom (Aug 9, 2013)

Depends if person feeding is dicreet about it and not flashing full frontal boobs in your face


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 10, 2013)

According to the article she was within her rights. However rights and good manners are totally different. It seems that the mother and the patrons both need to be a bit more considerate of each other. 

The nursing mother has other options besides covering with a towel. She could choose a more secluded corner or face away from other patrons but in the end, the baby should not have to wait until she takes it home, nor should she have to feed in the toilet area. 

The parents who complained because their children might see a baby being breast fed are altogether too precious. Parents have to explain all kinds of things to curious children. Breast feeding is not one of the worst.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 10, 2013)

I think its wonderful if a mother breast feeds her baby, as its the most natural 
food the baby needs and its good for them ..  but as a feeling towards other views of folks  
they should be  discreet about it . there is bunny rugs to just cover the baby.. at least out of 
views of others who don`t feel comfortable around it.. not parade the whole breast for all  eyes 
to see.. simple really! . all they have to do is have some respect for their actions.. at home well no 
problem but out side in the public, it belongs to others as well!.. think of others feelings I say..


----------



## muckferret (Aug 10, 2013)

Good grief whats wrong with people today are they all void of common sense, its the most natural thing in the world
to breast feed a child no matter where you are, could be those that complained need educating, give me a break:single_eye:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 10, 2013)

muckferret said:


> Good grief whats wrong with people today are they all void of common sense, its the most natural thing in the world
> to breast feed a child no matter where you are, could be those that complained need educating, give me a break:single_eye:



I'm with you.


----------



## Bee (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree with mucky as well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2013)

I think that the mother should be discreet and considerate of all in the area.  Anyone I ever knew who breastfed in public, did so in a very private and classy way.  The sit-in to me is ridiculous.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## Bee (Aug 10, 2013)

My son and his wife live in the Flanders region of Belgium, they have a 7 week old baby who is being breast fed, my daughter in law can sit in a cafe there and breast feed the baby and no one bats an eye lid and that is how it should be.


----------



## TICA (Aug 10, 2013)

We live in an age where women can wear see through blouses, short short shorts and the teenagers walk around with the crack of their ass showing.  I breast fed both of my children and at times that was done in a public place but I was discreet and I'll bet no one even knew it was happening.  Breast feeding is the most natural thing in the world and if Mom wants to show her boob in public - so be it.  The other patrons always have the option of having their children face the other direction.


----------



## Fern (Aug 10, 2013)

> Breast feeding is the most natural thing in the world and if Mom wants to show her boob in public - so be it.


Natural thing it maybe but only an exhibionist comes at that. My daughter breast fed her baby in the coffee lounge but she was so discreet about it, which I admired, nobody could take offence.


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 10, 2013)

_It is a natural thing to do,sadly i wasn't able to breast feed my daughters, but i have seen a lot of women who don't try and cover their breasts at all, i have even seen a woman walking around with the baby feeding off her breast and she wasn't doing it discreetly, i find a lot of mothers today are quite comfortable feeding their babies with their breasts on show to all and sundry, you can see that the men don't know where to look_  :magnify:


----------



## Murphy (Aug 10, 2013)

Discreet is fine, but far too many mothers let it all hang out seeking recognition, as if to say 'look at me, look at me I can breast feed arent I just a wonderful mother'

What would happen if the feeding mother had some low-life deviate ogle her breast?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2013)

Murphy said:


> Discreet is fine, but far too many mothers let it all hang out seeking recognition, as if to say 'look at me, look at me I can breast feed arent I just a wonderful mother'
> 
> What would happen if the feeding mother had some low-life deviate ogle her breast?



It may not be a popular take, but some of these women who are really 'out there' may be doing it for ****** attention from men...just being realistic here.  May have nothing to do with being a good mother or caring of the baby.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 10, 2013)

TICA said:


> We live in an age where women can wear see through blouses, short short shorts and the teenagers walk around with the crack of their ass showing. I breast fed both of my children and at times that was done in a public place but I was discreet and I'll bet no one even knew it was happening. Breast feeding is the most natural thing in the world and if Mom wants to show her boob in public - so be it. The other patrons always have the option of having their children face the other direction.



Because a lot of people have no personal pride or morals, and anything goes, such as walking around with the "crack of their ass showing" doesn't mean it's right or acceptable by most of the population.  

I am not talking about women feeding their baby discreetly in public places, but rather women who throw it out there for the world to see and expect everyone to cheer them on.  I have nothing whatsoever against a woman breastfeeding a baby in public if it is done discreetly and/ or with cover.  This does not mean going to the bathroom to do it, but to simply put a cloth over herself or turn her back.

To me that is a no-brainer, and given the number of creeps these days looking for a cheap thrill you would think a woman would be more protective of herself. 

There are several normal bodily functions that we as a supposedly "polite" society don't do in public.  Why should a woman breast feeding in an uncovered manner have the power to make other patrons turn their children's faces in the other direction? Wouldn't it just be easier and more sensitive for the breast feeder turn in another direction away from others eyes?

 I wonder why it is that the majority of people who do not agree with any given social situation these days are compelled to bend to the will of those in the minority who engage in such practices.

Why did you feel compelled to feed so discreetly that most people didn't even know, if it's so okay to show boobs in public?

Okay, call me old fashioned, but I stand by good manners in public.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2013)

Smart kid.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 11, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I am not talking about women feeding their baby discreetly in public places, but rather women who throw it out there for the world to see and expect everyone to cheer them on.  I have nothing whatsoever against a woman breastfeeding a baby in public if it is done discreetly and/ or with cover.
> 
> To me that is a no-brainer, and given the number of creeps these days looking for a cheap thrill you would think a woman would be more protective of herself.   *Why should a woman breast feeding in an uncovered manner have the power to make other patrons turn their children's faces in the other direction? Wouldn't it just be easier and more sensitive for the breast feeder turn in another direction away from others eyes?
> *
> ...



Well said Ozarkgal, I completely agree! :iagree:


----------



## TICA (Aug 12, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Because a lot of people have no personal pride or morals, and anything goes, such as walking around with the "crack of their ass showing" doesn't mean it's right or acceptable by most of the population.
> 
> I am not talking about women feeding their baby discreetly in public places, but rather women who throw it out there for the world to see and expect everyone to cheer them on.  I have nothing whatsoever against a woman breastfeeding a baby in public if it is done discreetly and/ or with cover.  This does not mean going to the bathroom to do it, but to simply put a cloth over herself or turn her back.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying it's OK to show *my* boobs in public, but I have a hard time passing an opinion on what others do.  I agree that it should be discreet but I'm not comfortable telling someone else that they need to cover up.  If I don't want to see it, I have the option of not looking - just like everyone else.   We don't know the reason that someone else would bare the boob to feed her child, maybe the baby won't feed if they are covered?  It could be as others have said, the women just wants the thrill of showing a boob and feeding the baby is a good excuse.   I know many women who had a really rough time getting the babe to the breast and although it is the most natural thing in the world, it can sometimes take a lot of work and patience to make it happen.

I think there are a lot more serious things going on in our world and a "boob is a boob".  As for children seeing that, all they have to do is stand at the checkout at the grocery store or watch a commercial on the "boob tube" to see a woman's breast.  It might be a good thing for them to understand why boobs even exist rather than grow up thinking they are just attachments to provoke ****** attraction.   I'd be interested to see if those same parents who object to the breast feeding mother also buy their children Barbie dolls.

Seriously, I'm not trying to argue the point and I love the fact that on this forum we can all have our own opinions.  All of the opinions expressed here are very valid.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 12, 2013)

> Okay, call me old fashioned, but I stand by good manners in public.



That's what it comes down to OG.  Those who want flaunt their rights (or lefts)  just because they can are more exhibitionists than 'Earth Mothers'.

We had one here who was outraged, along with the other perennially and professionally outraged, because she was asked not to breast feed in a Parliarmentary sitting!  I don't remember seeing her much after that, don't think she ever got re-elected. They couldn't throw her out for breast-feeding, they got her on a 'technicality'....  





> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirstie_Marshall*Kirstie Marshall* (born 21 April 1969) is a notable Australian aerial skier and Victorian state politician.
> Marshall was an ex-gymnast who became an aerial skier at Mount Buller, Victoria.  During her skiing career Marshall won over 40 World Cup medals,  including 17 World Cup gold medals. Marshall competed in aerial skiing  as a demonstration sport at the 1992 Winter Olympics, and as a medal  event in 1994 and 1998, where she came sixth and fourteenth  respectively.
> In December 2002, aged 33, Marshall was elected as a Member of Parliament in the Victorian Legislative Assembly for the Australian Labor Party.
> On 26 February 2003, she was ejected from the Lower House chamber for  breastfeeding her 11-day-old baby, Charlotte Louise. A section of the  Parliamentary rules, namely Standing Order 30, states:* "Unless by order  of the House, no Member of this House shall presume to bring any  stranger into any part of the House appropriated to the Members of this  House while the House, or a Committee of the whole House, is sitting."*  As there is no age limit to ‘strangers in the House’ (non-elected  persons), only MPs and certain parliamentary staff are allowed in the  House during sitting times.[SUP][1][/SUP]
> ...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

I come across breastfeeding quit a bit today, and while many mothers practice feeding in a respectful and discreet manner, I've witnessed a few that seem to be more interested in showing the world rather than simply feeding their babies.

When I was growing mothers had class and would use a flannelette diaper to cover up when feeding.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2020)

*I never breast feed my babies,but if I did I wouldn't be comfortable doing it in public.  When my daughter had her baby she did breast feed her,but she had some kind of cover and used it when ever someone was visiting. I'm sure she must have done the same thing in public.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I never breast feed my babies,but if I did I wouldn't be comfortable doing it in public.  When my daughter had her baby she did breast feed her,but she had some kind of cover and used it when ever someone was visiting. I'm sure she must have done the same thing in public.*


I breastfed my first two, not fulltime, and never in public. Had I chosen to feed in public, I would have selected a quiet and more private area in which to do it, and I definitely would have covered up.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I breastfed my first two, not fulltime, and never in public. Had I chosen to feed in public, I would have selected a quiet and more private area in which to do it, and I definitely would have covered up.



*I just remembered that my daughter would use a pump to fill a bottle and take it out with her if the baby needed to be feed and even if I watched my granddaughter my daughter would bring a bottle for me to feed the baby.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I just remembered that my daughter would use a pump to fill a bottle and take it out with her if the baby needed to be feed and even if I watched my granddaughter my daughter would bring a bottle for me to feed the baby.*


I relied on bottles the whole time my kids were little, with the exception of a little breastfeeding with the first two. When planning an outing, I'd stick a bottle or two into the diaper bag, and away we'd go. 

I have utmost respect for the mothers I've seen who go out of their way to be discreet and to cover up when breastfeeding. There's a lot to be said when it comes to class.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2020)

I could never understand what is wrong with it in he first place or why it even needs to be hidden or discreet?

Who thought that up? 

Breasts are for feeding babies. That is their function. To be ashamed to use them for their purpose is as stupid as being ashamed to use your teeth to chew.

Why the shame?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I could never understand what is wrong with it in he first place or why it even needs to be hidden or discreet?
> 
> Who thought that up?
> 
> ...


I don't see it as shame so much as I do respect for those around you. Yes, we are all aware what breasts are for, but IMO there is no need to display them for all to see.

It's called class.


----------



## Knight (Jun 27, 2020)

OMG a partially exposed breast, sounds as bad as a partially exposed ankle way back in the dark ages. Sounds like baby feeding will have to be scheduled whether the baby is hungry or not.  It might surprise parents that their kids that have access to the internet can see more in 1 minute than they could if they got up and stared at a mother breast feeding her baby.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 27, 2020)

Knight said:


> OMG a partially exposed breast, sounds as bad as a partially exposed ankle way back in the dark ages. Sounds like baby feeding will have to be scheduled whether the baby is hungry or not.  It might surprise parents that their kids that have access to the internet can see more in 1 minute than they could if they got up and stared at a mother breast feeding her baby.


To each their own. Personally, and from the perspective of a woman (and as a mother that breastfed), I'm not interested in sitting down in the doctors office and seeing a mothers breast hanging out. Why don't I want to see it? Because there's no need for it.

As I mentioned previously, there is such a thing called class.


----------



## Ferocious (Jun 27, 2020)

A baby suckling his or her mother's breast is a truly beautiful sight to behold.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 27, 2020)

I prefer a woman breast feeding in public than someone smoking in public. The first is feeding the second is committing suicide.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2020)

But WHY is it considered (by some) declasse?  

I always wondered how that got started.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> But WHY is it considered (by some) declasse?
> 
> I always wondered how that got started.


It's one of those topics that go with trends... and it goes back and forth- from natural/perfect to animalistic/gross, back and forth again.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> It's one of those topics that go with trends... and it goes back and forth- from natural/perfect to animalistic/gross, back and forth again.


Thanks @JaniceM .


----------



## win231 (Jun 27, 2020)

Breastfeeding is great.  But deliberately showing everything is a cry for attention, passive aggressiveness & exhibitionism.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Breastfeeding is great.  But deliberately showing everything is a cry for attention, passive aggressiveness & exhibitionism.


Exactly.   I nursed my babies but I have a modest nature.  There's no way I'd have dragged out my breast in public; I don't need that kind of attention.


----------



## Knight (Jun 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> To each their own. Personally, and from the perspective of a woman (and as a mother that breastfed), I'm not interested in sitting down in the doctors office and seeing a mothers breast hanging out. Why don't I want to see it? Because there's no need for it.
> 
> As I mentioned previously, there is such a thing called class.


It's not your need that has to be taken care of babies don't always eat at regular hours. Could be that it began with the fig leaf and fanatical religious nuts took it from there.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 27, 2020)

Have no problems seeing breast feeding in public. Have stopped listening to people that turn their noses at a mother feeding her child as nature intended.
 Oh no.....a fig leaf....


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 27, 2020)

IMO - it's righteous. Why is non-****** nudity ever a problem? Do birds cringe when they see the feathers of others?


----------



## Lizzie00 (Jun 27, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Do birds cringe when they see the feathers of others?


i dunno but i like your thinking...lol lol lol


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 27, 2020)

i don't have a problem with the breast feeding in public but for God sake i don't need or want to see another woman's breast. and when i was married i did not appreciate them letting that thing loose for every tom dick and harry and my husband to gawk at.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 27, 2020)

Culturally inappropriate.


----------



## DGM (Jun 28, 2020)

"Culturally inappropriate"?   I lived in Germany when in the Army.  First night there I saw a billboard advertising soap.  A gal was washing her breast!  There was nudity on TV.  You know why they called Europeans?  Because if you have to go "you'reapeein".   Mothers thought nothing of breast feeding their young ones or going nude at a public beach.   I think it's "culturally inappropriate" to create such a sexually frustrated society which we have done.  Anyone ever do any research about why our society has so many pedophiles, perverts and deviants?  A French tourist was chastised for putting on his bathing suit on a Miami beach. His response was classic:  "Oh GROW UP America"!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)

Interesting revival of an old topic.

I think we are talking about two different issues.  One is breast feeding, the other is exhibitionism.  While I have no problem with anyone breast feeding in public, I find myself annoyed with people parading around, proclaiming how liberated, woke, with it, superior they are.  So I guess my reaction to the woman would depend on how I perceived what she was doing. 

Is she being blatant, in-your-face about it, trying to provoke an argument? The baby is merely a prop?  Is she a foreigner from a more innocent culture? Does she have any other, more private places available in that restaurant, or is there no other choice?  Is it appropriate to bring a nursing baby into a restaurant at all?  And lots of other variables factor in. There is no universal answer to this question.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Interesting revival of an old topic.
> 
> I think we are talking about two different issues.  One is breast feeding, the other is exhibitionism.  While I have no problem with anyone breast feeding in public, I find myself annoyed with people parading around, proclaiming how liberated, woke, with it, superior they are.  So I guess my reaction to the woman would depend on how I perceived what she was doing.
> 
> Is she being blatant, in-your-face about it, trying to provoke an argument? The baby is merely a prop?  Is she a foreigner from a more innocent culture? Does she have any other, more private places available in that restaurant, or is there no other choice?  Is it appropriate to bring a nursing baby into a restaurant at all?  And lots of other variables factor in. There is no universal answer to this question.


The ball is gone... you knocked it right out of the park! Well said!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2020)

DGM said:


> "Culturally inappropriate"?   I lived in Germany when in the Army.  First night there I saw a billboard advertising soap.  A gal was washing her breast!  There was nudity on TV.  You know why they called Europeans?  Because if you have to go "you'reapeein".   Mothers thought nothing of breast feeding their young ones or going nude at a public beach.   I think it's "culturally inappropriate" to create such a sexually frustrated society which we have done.  Anyone ever do any research about why our society has so many pedophiles, perverts and deviants?  A French tourist was chastised for putting on his bathing suit on a Miami beach. His response was classic:  "Oh GROW UP America"!


Exactly.  Americans clutch our pearls at the thought of public nudity, but by-God, don't you think about taking away our lethal weapons.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 28, 2020)

muckferret said:


> Good grief whats wrong with people today are they all void of common sense, its the most natural thing in the world
> to breast feed a child no matter where you are, could be those that complained need educating, give me a break:single_eye:


No-one is saying it is unnatural. We are all agreed that breast feeding is best for babies...that's not the problem. The problem is mothers being so public about it...it should be done discreetly. Perhaps more establishments could provide an area where women can feed their babies without attracting attention (though I suspect that drawing attention to themselves is all part of it. When I had a baby, I organised my life around the baby's feeds. NEVER did I feed my child in public).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> No-one is saying it is unnatural. We are all agreed that breast feeding is best for babies...that's not the problem. The problem is mothers being so public about it...it should be done discreetly. Perhaps more establishments could provide an area where women can feed their babies without attracting attention (though I suspect that drawing attention to themselves is all part of it. When I had a baby, I organised my life around the baby's feeds. NEVER did I feed my child in public).


Well said, Rosemarie!


----------



## Knight (Jun 28, 2020)

It's kind of interesting the differences of opinion on this topic. I'm certain it's my wife's influence. A couple of times when our kids were young we like others were out as a family when we came across a woman breast feeding. Our sons looked and as they did my wife told them that was the way women fed their babies. No big deal. As for me to stare that is way to disrespectful. 

I wonder how others base their thinking on seeing an exposed breast when feeding a baby?


----------



## StarSong (Jun 28, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> No-one is saying it is unnatural. We are all agreed that breast feeding is best for babies...that's not the problem. The problem is mothers being so public about it...it should be done discreetly. Perhaps more establishments could provide an area where women can feed their babies without attracting attention (though I suspect that drawing attention to themselves is all part of it. When I had a baby, I organised my life around the baby's feeds. NEVER did I feed my child in public).


I did it all the time.  Very few people batted an eye.  In 1983, while shopping with my mother, we stopped in the cafe part of a large store and I began feeding my baby.  A security guard in his 60s approached our table and I thought, "Uh oh - here we go."  

He said, "Young lady, if anyone gives you a hard time about feeding your baby here, you just get my attention. I'll be standing right over there." and pointed to a spot about 50 feet away. He was true to his word and remained there until my mother and I left the cafe area.


----------



## toffee (Jun 28, 2020)

iam not against it ---but you have to be honest 'who wants to sit down and eat while seeing baby being fed with NO cover 'there is no excuse at all ' if i did and knew i was going in to eat- i would have took a breast milk feeder 'dont think my hubby would have been pleased to have my boob on show , just boils down to good manners 'and respect for people sitting close by !


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2020)

*I wonder what a man would think if he was sitting with his wife in public and saw others looking at her breast while she was breast feeding her baby. I know my husband wouldn't like someone seeing my breast other then him.*


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 28, 2020)

Urinating is one of the most natural things to do. In fact, we do it several times a day. If dad wants to whip it and go, what's the problem? Some people are just lost in the traditions of the past. A man should be able to urinate as nature calls, anywhere it calls.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 28, 2020)

Shouldn't the infant be  wearing a mask?


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 28, 2020)

Why are bare breasts of man socially acceptable, which have no purpose whatsoever, yet a woman's breasts that provide nourishment vilified. The world is indeed upside down.

Serious question - why are women's breasts sexualized? A woman with bigger breasts is _supposed _to be sexier, or why do some poor deluded souls spend mega dollars to have their natural breasts filled with plastic? It is beyond me to understand. The sexist organ in either gender is the brain.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jun 28, 2020)

If I put a closed box on the table and told you something special was inside but that you couldn't open it - what do you thing would happen? By George most people would rush to open the box as soon as I left the room. The fashion industry makes billions doing the same thing.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 28, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Urinating is one of the most natural things to do. In fact, we do it several times a day. If dad wants to whip it and go, what's the problem? Some people are just lost in the traditions of the past. A man should be able to urinate as nature calls, anywhere it calls.


not if it's facing the window where i have to do dishes and see it it's not.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Why are bare breasts of man socially acceptable, which have no purpose whatsoever, yet a woman's breasts that provide nourishment vilified. The world is indeed upside down.
> 
> Serious question - why are women's breasts sexualized? A woman with bigger breasts is _supposed _to be sexier, or why do some poor deluded souls spend mega dollars to have their natural breasts filled with plastic? It is beyond me to understand. The sexist organ in either gender is the brain.


.

*I guess because a lot of men find them ******,while a woman doesn't feel the same way about a mans breast*


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Why are bare breasts of man socially acceptable,


They aren’t. At least most of them aren’t. Some men’s breasts need bras.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 28, 2020)

Keesha said:


> They aren’t. At least most of them aren’t. Some men’s breasts need bras.


"Moobs."


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 28, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Why are bare breasts of man socially acceptable, which have no purpose whatsoever, yet a woman's breasts that provide nourishment vilified. The world is indeed upside down.
> 
> Serious question - why are women's breasts sexualized? A woman with bigger breasts is _supposed _to be sexier, or why do some poor deluded souls spend mega dollars to have their natural breasts filled with plastic? It is beyond me to understand. The sexist organ in either gender is the brain.


I find my husband's chest quite sexy, but it isn't his "breasts".  

As for why women's breasts are sexualized...  ask a man.  They are always trying to get to them for some reason.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 29, 2020)

when they're not trying to get to them they're staring at them like their steaks.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> when they're not trying to get to them they're staring at them like their steaks.


My babies did the same thing - LOL!


----------



## Linda (Jun 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> But WHY is it considered (by some) declasse?
> 
> I always wondered how that got started.


RR, probably from men going insane from lust when looking at a lady's breasts.   So many males don't look at breasts as something to feed a baby with. I'm sorry it's like that but here in the US (at lest on the west coast) that's how it is. I've been places in Europe where it wasn't like that. I once saw an elderly lady topless doing yard work in her front yard and none of the men in the car even commented as we went by.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2020)

When it's time to feed baby...it's *time* to feed baby! I'm sure there are ways to discreetly breast feed a baby and those methods should be practiced when in public.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> When it's time to feed baby...it's *time* to feed baby! I'm sure there are ways to discreetly breast feed a baby and those methods should be practiced when in public.


True.  In addition, when it's clear that a woman is breast feeding a baby, other people need to quit staring and making a big deal out of it.  This is as natural to humans as breathing.  People who are offended by the image of a woman nursing a baby need to take a look at why they're so uncomfortable with the human body.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 29, 2020)

StarSong said:


> True.  In addition, when it's clear that a woman is breast feeding a baby, other people need to quit staring and make a big deal out of it.  This is as natural to humans as breathing.  People who are offended by the image of a woman nursing a baby need to take a look at why they're so uncomfortable with the human body.


I agree Star and they need to mind their own business.


----------



## toffee (Jun 30, 2020)

urinating is one of the most natural things to do. In fact, we do it several times a day. If dad wants to whip it and go, what's the problem? Some people are just lost in the traditions of the past. A man should be able to urinate as nature calls, anywhere it call  

 are you    joking with this fuzzy ---urinate where you want --dont think so - who gives the man the right to urinate in the street' in UK its a heavy fine - and made to clean it up ...you dont see women doing it out side '


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 30, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Urinating is one of the most natural things to do. In fact, we do it several times a day. If dad wants to whip it and go, what's the problem? Some people are just lost in the traditions of the past. A man should be able to urinate as nature calls, anywhere it calls.


Breast milk goes into the baby, no smell, when a man urinates it goes onto the ground, street, grass; and smells ugh.  Woman know this because when a man urinates inside, and misses the toilet, it goes on the floor and smells.  Ugh.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 30, 2020)

I see nothing wrong with a woman feeding her baby wherever.  Cover the breast, don’t cover the breast, whatever.  Everyone has breasts, it’s nothing we haven’t all seen, there should be no shock value.

Like everything else in life, if you don’t like it, don’t look at it.  What I hate is people making out in public, the old saying “get a room” really applies but this activity seems more acceptable than nursing a baby.  Ugh.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 30, 2020)

Well I'm sorry but some of us find the uncovered part obscene and it's not necessary. To me it equals the obscenity of a man "whipping it out" to urinate wherever. It may be natural but, it doesn't mean it's appropriate. I better re-word that before everyone freaks out. I'm not saying the breast feeding is inappropriate. Just the bare breast part.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 30, 2020)

I don't have a problem with breast feeding, but have some class about it. The fact that breast feeding is a bodily function, is not a license to bare all. As I have said, urinating is also a bodily function. We have social norms, when and where it is appropriate to perform. The same is for breast feeding.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2020)

*I was just wondering what women in the past ,like out Grandmother's, did breast feeding. Did they do it in public many years ago and was it acceptable to others being able to view ? I don't remember being young and seeing a woman doing it in public.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I was just wondering what women in the past ,like out Grandmother's, did breast feeding. Did they do it in public many years ago and was it acceptable to others being able to view ? I don't remember being young and seeing a woman doing it in public.*


I recall seeing it on occasion when I was young, but the mothers exuded class and covered. As for today's generation, basic common-sense ethics seem to escape many...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I recall seeing it on occasion when I was young, but the mothers exuded class and covered. As for today's generation, basic common-sense ethics seem to escape many...



*I was thinking about how many times a day my grandmother's had to breast feed. My Mom's mother had 11 kids with 2 sets of twins, and my Dad's mother had 8.  Their breasts must have been out most of the time. I can't imagine them doing it in public, but who knows.*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I was thinking about how many times a day my grandmother's had to breast feed. My Mom's mother had 11 kids with 2 sets of twins, and my Dad's mother had 8.  Their breasts must have been out most of the time. I can't imagine them doing it in public, but who knows.*


Well, if they did BF in public, you can bet your bottom dollar that they exuded class when they did.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 30, 2020)

Breast feeding in public?

Sure

I kids gotta eat

Some sorta cover would be socially acceptable in certain sociaties
'When in Rome'

As for me?
I always preferred an after breast beer cordial to top things off


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

I find this absolutely disgusting


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I find this absolutely disgusting


You're a paramedic who finds it disgusting to see a healthy woman openly breast feeding a healthy infant?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I find this absolutely disgusting


IMO, her actions are haughty, having little to do with breastfeeding and more about her using her baby as a prop to garner attention. She's an exhibitionist.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> I find this absolutely disgusting


I do not.  What about thong  bikinis, low cut blouses that show all but the nipples, tight camel toe pants, do you find those more disgusting?


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

Come on now... need a few more....


----------



## old medic (Jun 30, 2020)

I gotta get off here and get a few things done before a nap a 12 hours of night shift......
Yes..... DISGUSTING 
 Who the hell puts their flip flops on the table in a public restaurant??????


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 30, 2020)

old medic said:


> Come on now... need a few more....


I agree with you.  
And I'd go further to say if that's the option the mothers choose, they should go in a different room.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 30, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I agree with you.
> And I'd go further to say if that's the option the mothers choose, they should go in a different room.


Well, actually, you could go into another room instead of being offended.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 30, 2020)

_*I wonder  what woman who work do. They must have a way to pump the breast milk into a bottle for when they aren't home, so why not do the same thing if you're out with the baby and it needs to eat.*_


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 30, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> _*I wonder  what woman who work do. They must have a way to pump the breast milk into a bottle for when they aren't home, so why not do the same thing if you're out with the baby and it needs to eat.*_


That's what I've heard usually happens.  
But I've also heard a newer trend-  take-your-baby-to-work-with-you.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 30, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> That's what I've heard usually happens.
> But I've also heard a newer trend-  take-your-baby-to-work-with-you.


Yes, a lot of places let you do this now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, actually, you could go into another room instead of being offended.


Talk is cheap, isn't it, Aneeda, but keep in mind when you're sitting in a restaurant enjoying a pleasant outing and meal, I'm going to get up, park my little bundle of joy smack down directly beside you on my dining table, and change his or her diaper, and if you don't like it, _you_ can leave or go to another room.

Changing diapers is natural, too, but common sense tells us that we shouldn't do it on a table in a restaurant full of people, and we for surely shouldn't inconvenience others when it comes to our ways and practices, but living in the ME, MYSELF and I world that we do today, there are some who feel liberated to the point of believing they are exempt or immune from extending any sort of respect to others, and instead, it's more important for them to parade around with a pompous attitude as if to communicate to others how superior they are.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Talk is cheap, isn't it, Aneeda, but keep in mind when you're sitting in a restaurant enjoying a pleasant outing and meal, I'm going to get up, park my little bundle of joy smack down directly beside you on my dining table, and change his or her diaper, and if you don't like it, _you_ can leave or go to another room.
> 
> Changing diapers is natural, too, but common sense tells us that we shouldn't do it on a table in a restaurant full of people, and we for surely shouldn't inconvenience others when it comes to our ways and practices, but living in the ME, MYSELF and I world that we do today, there are some who feel liberated to the point of believing they are exempt or immune from extending any sort of respect to others, and instead, it's more important for them to parade around with a pompous attitude as if to communicate to others how superior they are.



I agree with everything you said..  but when it comes to 'the Me, Myself, and I world,' it's the segment of the Boomers Generation known as 'The Me Generation' that started it.  
I'm glad I didn't know many people who took that approach, but they've certainly made their influence known.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I agree with everything you said..  *but when it comes to 'the Me, Myself, and I world,' it's the segment of the Boomers Generation known as 'The Me Generation' that started it. *
> I'm glad I didn't know many people who took that approach, but they've certainly made their influence known.


Yes, you are absolutely correct.


----------



## peppermint (Jun 30, 2020)

We never took our kids to a restaurant....We didn't have the money....I cooked every night....
Now we do go with my kids who have children to a restaurant once and a while....
But we mostly eat at home....
I never would've shown my bo be...in public....God Forbid!!!!
And my daughter and daughter in law never had their baby when they come to the house....They both
would go into another room...or bedroom....That's how we did it at that time....My kids now have 
older children....Don't know what they will do with their kids....probably I won't be alive...
Who wants to see a Boob!!!!!   It's a private thing for me....and my husband!!!!
So I'm Old....Who Cares....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

peppermint said:


> We never took our kids to a restaurant....We didn't have the money....I cooked every night....
> Now we do go with my kids who have children to a restaurant once and a while....
> But we mostly eat at home....
> *I never would've shown my bo be...in public....God Forbid!!!!*
> ...


No mother with class would. 

Seems to be a new generation thing... those that feel entitled, superior, or those who are treading their way through life trying to prove something.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 30, 2020)

Given that it's a law in all 50 US states that mothers are legally allowed to breastfeed their children in any location, public or private, where they child are authorized to be, to continue arguing this is moot.

They're just breasts, people. If you don't like it, look the other way. They're not doing it to offend you, no more than you eat meat at a restaurant with an entitled, superior, me, myself and I intention of offending the vegans at the next table.

People are just living their lives.  Live and let live.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Given that it's a law in all 50 US states that mothers are legally allowed to breastfeed their children in any location, public or private, where they child are authorized to be, *to continue arguing this is moot.*
> 
> They're just breasts, people. If you don't like it, look the other way. They're not doing it to offend you, no more than you eat meat at a restaurant with an entitled, superior, me, myself and I intention of offending the vegans at the next table.
> 
> People are just living their lives.  Live and let live.


On the contrary. If I were the owner of an establishment and a mother chose to breastfeed a child under the roof of my premises, rest assured, she would do it in a respectful manner, or she would be asked to leave.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 30, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Given that it's a law in all 50 US states that mothers are legally allowed to breastfeed their children in any location, public or private, where they child are authorized to be, to continue arguing this is moot.
> 
> They're just breasts, people. If you don't like it, look the other way. They're not doing it to offend you, no more than you eat meat at a restaurant with an entitled, superior, me, myself and I intention of offending the vegans at the next table.
> 
> People are just living their lives.  Live and let live.


There are plenty of things people are legally allowed to do..  doesn't necessarily make it right.


----------



## peppermint (Jun 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> No mother with class would.
> 
> Seems to be a new generation thing... those that feel entitled, superior, or those who are treading their way through life trying to prove something.


Yes...My daughter and daughter in law never showed their boobs....Only when my daughter came home from the hospital and she needed
help....Of course she phoned me to come over and HELP!!!!  She was having trouble nursing the baby....The baby wasn't getting any milk..
I saw it right away....I'm not a Doctor but I knew what to do....


----------

